# 5000 posts



## nickvc (Feb 25, 2022)

I always knew I was mouthy but hitting this number still amazes me and I hope it’s helped a few members along the way


----------



## kurtak (Feb 25, 2022)

Holy Crap - 5000 posts - you really are mouthy - *LOL*

Jokes aside - you - *in large part* (but not only you) are the very reason for my success in refining !!!

*THANK YOU !!!*

One of the *highlights* in my being a part of this forum was getting to meet you in person *my friend -* when we (along with Patnor, Goran & Deano) all got together for a week at Jon's over in England !!!

That is a trip *with* *friends* I will never forget !!!

Kurt


----------



## butcher (Feb 25, 2022)

Nick,
I have enjoyed every post you have made, and I am still looking forward to reading and learning more.
Thank you for sharing, and being such a loyal, valuable member, and a good friend to us all.


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 27, 2022)

Your wisdom and experience is appreciated. You are one of the voices I listen intently to.


----------



## samuel-a (Mar 6, 2022)

..


----------



## samuel-a (Mar 6, 2022)

butcher said:


> Nick,
> I have enjoyed every post you have made, and I am still looking forward to reading and learning more.
> Thank you for sharing, and being such a loyal, valuable member, and a good friend to us all.


I'll second that!


----------

